# Changement pile de sauvegarde iMac G3 266Mhz (cd tiroir)



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2003)

Qui peut mindiquer la référence de la pile de sauvegarde de mon iMac 266 Mhz (cd tiroir) que je pourrai facilement trouver dans le commerce ?

Quelle est la procédure pour changer cette pile ?

Merci davance pour laide précieuse apportée.


----------



## Zitoune (14 Mars 2003)

Réponse à la question 1


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

le changement de la pile est décrit dans la manuel sur cette génération d'imac


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2003)

Merci pour la réponse.

J'ai tellement pris l'habitude d'utiliser l'aide en ligne (où je n'avais rien trouvé) que je n'ai pas pensé à consulter la doc. papier.

Bien cordialement.


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

sinon en consultant  la FAQ de macge on trouve  ce petit lien


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2003)

Merci pour le lien vers le support.

J'ai entre-temps également retrouvé ma doc. papier.

Bien cordialement.


----------

